# Shopping tips for Panama and El Salvador, anyone?



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

Good day gents,

Next week I'm going to El Salvador via Panama. I'll have a couple of meetings at my arrival to Panama, so I won't be able to go too far from the airport, then I'll go to El Salvador and spend there 5 days including a weekend, I'll be at San Salvador all the time, and then when I come back, I'll have 5 hours between flights.

Since many of the clothes I own read made in any of those countries, I was just wondering if there are good places to shop. In fact I'm curious about all the advertising they do about Panama being a great place to do shopping...

Thanks.

Ricardo


----------

